# Looking for '71 GTO (VIN 242371G116945)



## lostcarregistry (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a visitor to my site looking for information on a '71 GTO he once owned (VIN 242371G116945). Information about the car includes: 

Original color: Canyon Copper
Options: Automatic transmission, vinyl top, saddle interior, non A/C

The car was purchased new at Perry Pontiac in Massachusetts in 1971. 

Any information on the whereabouts of the car is appreciated. E-mail me at [email protected].

Founded in 2002, The Lost Car Registry is a free, open forum dedicated to helping reunite people with a formerly owned vehicle; the site is open to vehicles of ALL makes, not just one in particular. Visit the site at The Lost Car Registry: Finding The Ones That Got Away for more information.

Keith Ingersoll
The Lost Car Registry
Clawson, MI


----------

